# Öffenlicher Bereich > Expat Forum / Auswanderer >  Thaikurs

## Samuianer

'n Super Thai Sprachkurs allerdings in Englisch, wer's kann, hier die drei links
zum runterleiern:

http://rapidshare.com/files/23627769/Th ... .part1.rar


http://rs57.rapidshare.com/files/236319 ... .part2.rar


http://rapidshare.com/files/32505820/Th ... evel_1.rar

----------

Haste noch mehr davon ?

Bin an allem interessiert, was sich über Kopfhörer genauer lauschen lässt.

----------


## Samuianer

das ist ja schon ein nettes Haeppchen - nee erstmal nicht!

Wenn wieder was auftaucht - haeng ich das hier wieder ein, versprochen!

----------

Schon mal Danke im voraus.

----------

Werd ich mich am Wochenende mal mit beschäftigen.

Vielen Dank

Grüße

Volker

----------

und wie starte ich dat ohne exe-file oder autorun ?

----------


## Daniel Sun

Entpackt haste es ja, oder?

----------

jo klar mit isobuster....aber irgendwie läuft dat teil nicht nach der installation ....kriege den thaikurs nicht in die datenbank der applikation

----------


## Tommy

Du musst das Image mit der Sprache als CD mounten, z. B. mit dem Deamon Tools 3.47 oder Nero Image Drive. Das funktioniert nicht anders.

Nach dem Starten von Rosetta Stone, erscheint in der Übersicht die Sprache, wo du die Lektion auswählen kannst. Es gibt auch chinesisch, japanisch etc.

Gruß Tommy

----------

...funzt aber so auch nicht

----------

So wie es Tommy beschrieb geht es.  


Funzte bei mir vorhin wohl nimmer vom ewigen daten rumschaufeln beim ausprobieren.

----------


## schiene

> 'n Super Thai Sprachkurs allerdings in Englisch, wer's kann, hier die drei links
> zum runterleiern:
> 
> http://rapidshare.com/files/23627769/Th ... .part1.rar
> 
> 
> http://rs57.rapidshare.com/files/236319 ... .part2.rar
> 
> 
> http://rapidshare.com/files/32505820/Th ... evel_1.rar


erklär mir mal einer wie ich den/das rapidshare öffne.Muß ich mich da vorher anmelden.Sehe nur immer die selbe Seite!?

----------


## Robert

Oben auf der jeweiligen Seite heißt es:

Du willst eine Datei runterladen. Bitte scrolle ganz nach unten um fortzufahren.

Unten steht dann das :
Du willst die Datei http://rapidshare.com/files/23627769/Th ... .part1.rar runterladen.

Dazwischen eine Tabelle mit den Unterschieden Premium und Free Download

Bitte den Download-Typ wählen:		Premium / Free

Auf free klicken, wenn Du nichts bezahlen willst und die 2. Seite sieht fast aus, wie die erste,
nur das unten nun eine Zeitanzeige meldet, wann der Download startet, 
nach ablauf der Zeit mußt Du dann noch einen Server wählen und
einen Code von einer Abbildung abtippen und dann kommt die Datei...

Nachtrag: Pro Free Download muß man 90 Minuten warten...

----------


## schiene

> Oben auf der jeweiligen Seite heißt es:
> 
> Du willst eine Datei runterladen. Bitte scrolle ganz nach unten um fortzufahren.
> 
> Unten steht dann das :
> Du willst die Datei http://rapidshare.com/files/23627769/Th ... .part1.rar runterladen.
> 
> Dazwischen eine Tabelle mit den Unterschieden Premium und Free Download
> 
> ...


Danke Robert,werds dann gleich mal ausprobieren.

----------

